# Loud Fan / AC off due to engine high temp



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Contact Chevy Customer Care here on CruzeTalk. It sounds to me like your dealership didn't even attempt to repair your car and needs GM to look over their shoulders. If your throttle body was responsible for an overheat you have a very unique Cruze. It sounds to me like this dealership is shady on top of everything else.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Tell them to replace your water pump, sounds like a water pump failed causing high engine temps.


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

obermd said:


> Contact Chevy Customer Care here on CruzeTalk. It sounds to me like your dealership didn't even attempt to repair your car and needs GM to look over their shoulders. If your throttle body was responsible for an overheat you have a very unique Cruze. It sounds to me like this dealership is shady on top of everything else.


How do I contact Chevy Cust Care?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

txlatino said:


> How do I contact Chevy Cust Care?


Send a PM to *Chevy Customer Care*


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

PCV and water housing were powertrain......this dealer is shafting you....cancel check.

Rob


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I agree with Robby, everything that has to do with your car overheating is covered under the Powertrain.. They just threw the throttle body in there for ADP (additional dealer profit). I would do like has been mentioned above and contact gm customer service, I would cancel the check or if you paid with a credit card I would call the card holder and stop payment on that. I would also call gm directly and open a case and complaint with all of this.. Then I would find a new dealer!!


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Once a car over heats dosent it warp the head making it impossible for the car to every stay at proper running temperature , if it's over heated a couple of times it may have cooked the head , but what do I know


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

stamas said:


> Once a car over heats dosent it warp the head making it impossible for the car to every stay at proper running temperature , if it's over heated a couple of times it may have cooked the head , but what do I know


Depends how badly it overheats, but yeah, typically aluminum heads do warp if overheated severely. 

However, it seems the Cruze displays the warning early on to shut down the engine before damage actually occurs...head gaskets/heads being replaced because of the water pump failures that are all too common with the 1.4L motor seem to be rather rare. 

I think there are 2 coolant temp sensors in the motor, and if one disagrees by a significant amount with the other (like it would if coolant level were to drop drastically), the car goes into limp mode, turns off AC and runs the fan hard, and displays a message to shut down the motor as soon as possible to prevent damage from occurring. Good design to make up for a rather poor design with the water pumps. Usually there is still some coolant circulating as the water pumps tend to be more of a gradual leak, so the head/engine block are still transferring heat off to the water rather than absorbing all of the heat into the metal.

Earlier all-aluminum motors typically only used one coolant temp sensor for the gauge on the dash, which was typically by the thermostat at the top of the motor, and relied on having water going past that sensor to get a reading. If you blew a hose or something and dumped out all the coolant in the motor, the gauge could never go up, and the unsuspecting driver that poorly maintained their car would suddenly be left on the side of the road with a steaming motor with a head/engine block that could no longer hold pressure in the cylinders.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Also - Robby's statement rings very true in this situation. Unless you are over 100K miles already...the valve cover, etc. should have been covered under the powertrain warranty, as they have been for many, many other owners.


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. That payment has already processed. I'm going to see what they tell me this time around. Dropped off vehicle yesterday and the gave me a loaner. Will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

txlatino said:


> Thanks for the info guys. That payment has already processed. I'm going to see what they tell me this time around. Dropped off vehicle yesterday and the gave me a loaner. Will keep everyone updated.


Hey Miguel,

I'm looking forward to your updates. Let me know if you need any further assistance with anything. Have a good day!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

So car had been at dealer for over a week and they finally called me today. They called to ask if I have extended warranty which I don't. They said it's something internal within the AC Compressor that is bad. They said they will check on parts and get back to me with a quote. Nevertheless, I told then I don't feel like I should pay for anything given my car didn't have that issue prior to me taking it in regarding the leak. They said they will call me back.


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

I just feel like I took car in for a minor issue. Paid $800+, was returned vehicle with a different problem which dealer said that fan issue was normal and now they want to charge me again.. Smh


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Call your local TV investigative reporting team. This dealership needs some public shaming.


----------



## CruzeMXC (Sep 25, 2014)

I had this issue and fixed it. Here is a video I made. Hopefully it's this easy for everyone to fix. 
http://youtu.be/5C3yojMRj-I


----------

